# fastest model 350Z



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i bought the enthusiast 350Z cause it weighed less than 3200 lbs but which model is the fastest????? so far i got a Injen cai and SES 1985 exhaust system.....plan to add ECU, Cats and plenum this month any idea what this will put me at on HP??? times at track??? just curious cause the times in mags are so variable... 



287 stock....
intake and exhaust 25hp so (312hp)
ecu adds 10hp 
plenum maybe 15 
and Cats another 10
total 347hp???? would this be correct??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Well,

When you see that a mod add's 10hp it is usually measured to the Wheels.

So, an exhaust saying it adds Xhp that is Xhp to the wheels.

The car saying 287 is to the crank not to the wheels. to the wheels you get about 23Xhp. 

To give you an idea.

Our Z with...

Nismo Cold Air Intake / Nismo Cam Shafts / Random Technology High Flow Cats / Nismo Cat Back Exhaust / Nismo Flywheel & Clutch did 276 to the wheels while running very very dangerously lean.

We will have new dyno numbers with the Techno Sqare ECU shortly.

To give you an idea of another set up.

JWT Pop Charger / Crawford Plenum / Borla Headers / Test Pipes / Borla True Dual / Grounding Kit did a High 260. I think it was 268 on the same dyno same day.

An Automatic Z with only Stillen Exhaust and High FLow Cats did 249 to the wheels. Considering the amount of drive traine loss with an automatic that is a LARGE gain. He gained 9RWHP to the wheels from adding the High Flow Cats. On a Manual Tranny car that would have been close to 15RWHP


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

They saythe Z has about 17% drive train loss. So 287HP to the crank minus 17% is 230RWHP. Depending on the car it will vairy. Dont go by numbers off peoples dyno's that compensate for weather conditions. Go by actual numbers.

To improve on drive train loss a lighter flywheel will doo wonders. A lighter flywheel like our 8lb wheel will add close to 30HP in the lower RPM's.

We are dynoing our car again on saturday with the TS ecu and the same mods. The car wont be running as lean so the numbers should be just under 290 if not the low 290's is my guess.


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

strickly Z info on the T S ecu said that the 350z ran at 10 to 1 after 5000 rpm stock....so why was the car running so lean???? cause of the cams???? the new ECU is supposed to make the Z run at 12.5 to 1 so isnt that more dangerous??? are u getting a specially tuned ECU not the regular one??? how lean were u running and could i run into this problem even without Forced induction????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Its a TS Ecu they are tunning to our mods. 12.5:1 is better. More fuel to air. Ours was running 11:1 from 4500 and up.

but it changed like a staggard line. 

the A/F on the TS'd ECU Z was a perfecly straight line at I think it was 13:1


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

if im not mistaken 10:1 is more fuel per air than 13:1 making that more dangerous and if u were running 11:1 previously than that would be a little rich right???? so was ur car running rich???? im a little confused i dont see the danger besides fowling plugs... i do like the 13:1 with the T S ecu though that should kick it up with the better burning efficency 

hmmmm unless u mean the staggared ratio was messing it up then i get ya.... and if so what was the leanest u ran???? i just wanna be safe and i dont trust shops here in georgia


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> *if im not mistaken 10:1 is more fuel per air than 13:1 making that more dangerous and if u were running 11:1 previously than that would be a little rich right???? so was ur car running rich???? im a little confused i dont see the danger besides fowling plugs... i do like the 13:1 with the T S ecu though that should kick it up with the better burning efficency
> 
> hmmmm unless u mean the staggared ratio was messing it up then i get ya.... and if so what was the leanest u ran???? i just wanna be safe and i dont trust shops here in georgia *


13:1 a/f is dangerously lean and 12:1 a/f is one the edge.


----------

